# Foto Bestway studio flash



## Smokeyr67 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with Foto Bestway studio lights? I'm considering getting this FOTOBESTWAY MERCURY 500 STUDIO 2 HEAD LIGHT KIT kit, but I don't know the brand. I haven't been able to find a review (it could be my google fu failing me) so your input would be fantastic.

Shane


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2013)

Not familiar with the name, but based on appearance, they look like one of the reasonably common, inexpensiveoff-shore brands.  They should work well enough for light-duty home use, but I wouldn't expect them to work hard all day every day.  Replacement flash tubes _might_ be an issue if you do blow one.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2013)

They do not have a lot of information available there on the web site, but I'd generally echo Tirediron's sentiments above...they look like Chinese-made monolights, and the price seems reasonable for two of them with the accessories provided.


----------

